# how can i get them to eat?



## babyalbino (Oct 13, 2006)

how can i get my baby oscars to eat?? they havnt in a few days


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Keep up with the daily water changes. Soak their food in a little tank water with a couple of garlic slices.


----------



## babyalbino (Oct 13, 2006)

what percentage of water schould itake out 25?


----------



## babyalbino (Oct 13, 2006)

what will the garlic slices do ?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

No less than 50% IMO, and garlic is an appetite stimulant which encourages stubborn fish to eat.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

daily water changes will just prolong the nitrogen cycle though....isnt she still cycling?


----------



## babyalbino (Oct 13, 2006)

my ammonia levels read 0


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Daily water changes are usually recommended when cycling while fish are in the tank. It shouldn't prolong the cycle by much, especially when not vacuuming the gravel as well, but helps prevent poisoning the fish. 

babyalbino, what are your nitrite and nitrate readings? Ammonia is only the first step, nitrites should also be zero and nitrates should be low (and kept low with regular weekly water changes and gravel vacuuming).


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

oh and about the garlic, the garlic stimulates appetite.


----------

